# Why Glock Plugs?



## Vincine

I see lots of ads for 'Plugs' for Glock handles. How come Glocks even have holes that need to be plugged?


----------



## VAMarine

If I'm not mistaken...

If enough dirt and grime can get up there it can seize the works.


----------



## Vincine

VAMarine said:


> If I'm not mistaken...
> 
> If enough dirt and grime can get up there it can seize the works.


Which is why I ask; Why design a gun that has holes for dirt & grime to get into?


----------



## DJ Niner

I believe the primary function of the tiny hole at the top of the much-larger lower grip cavity is to allow water to quickly drain out of the pistol if it is completely immersed. The fact that the same hole may allow a small amount dirt into the weapon is not a problem for the vast majority of users, as the pistol is cleaned periodically before this small amount could build-up enough to cause any problems. The weapon has passed many military dirt/dust tests, and if the hole was a problem, you'd have solid evidence of it by now. 

I've carried my Glocks outside quite a bit in forever-windy North Dakota, and dirt/dust/crud/snow/ice build-up has never been a problem, even when I shoot them a lot and clean semi-annually. I have plugs in some of my Glocks, and not in others. For me, it's not a big deal either way.

I've also cleaned a few abused-by-the-former-owner Glocks, and despite some of them being absolutely filthy with firing residue, none of then had any grip cavity crud build-up problems, either. It's a total non-issue, in my opinion.


----------



## Vincine

DJ Niner said:


> I believe the primary function of the tiny hole at the top of the much-larger lower grip cavity is to allow water to quickly drain out of the pistol if it is completely immersed.


Thanks, at least that makes some sense designwise.


----------



## Prin_C

What if I say its there to allow a weighted base plate to be screwed on allowing persons to better manage the recoil on larger calibres. I think I read this somewhere.


----------



## Vincine

Prin_C said:


> What if I say its there to allow a weighted base plate to be screwed on allowing persons to better manage the recoil on larger calibres. I think I read this somewhere.


That would work for me too. Does anyone know if this is the reason?


----------



## Prin_C

I am hoping we are referring to the same hole here.....lol


----------



## 3G19eXo

I have one in mine because I like the looks of it and to keep me from worrying about anything finding it's way down in my gun.


----------



## Apostate

Yep. I have it for looks. Makes the weapon seem more complete.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Gaston designed it with a hole in the bottom, it stays that way for me... just my opinion


----------



## SMann

Plugs can keep stuff out, but they could also keep stuff in. I refuse to plug the butt of my Glock.:mrgreen:


----------



## ronmail65

I've only been on this forum for about 8 or 9 months and I think I've seen this same topic appear as a new thread about 5 times -- and the post content is always the same. Maybe this should be a "sticky".


----------



## Texcowboy

Apostate said:


> Yep. I have it for looks. Makes the weapon seem more complete.


Me Too !!


----------



## crescentstar69

I use one on my 30. It adds a little more comfort to the grip for me. I take it out and use compressed air occasionally when cleaning to blow out any debris. Before I bought it, I did notice small amounts of "carry" dust and lint in the cavity, but probably not enough to worry about. 

Between the plug and finger-grip extensions om the mags, it adds a lot more comfort to the grip for me.


----------



## Packard

Where it is legal you insert the attachment for the Glock shoulder stock in that hole. (Even where it is illegal you would attach the shoulder stock by inserting the arm into that hole.)

See: http://www.ebairsoft.com/images/big/pistol foldable shoulder stock 1.jpg

Solution: Drink an entire bottle of white, red, or rose wine. Save the cork. After you sober up carve the cork to fit the opening. Press it in. Remember the good time you had drinking the wine. The plug is free. (Or buy the shoulder stock).


----------



## Cat

Tactical Stock Adapter for the Glock - YouTube!


----------



## berettatoter

I don't know for sure, but Glock probably put the hollow space there for weight reduction. Besides, it does catch a lot of dust bunnies and ghost turds up in there.


----------



## Packard

Cat said:


> Tactical Stock Adapter for the Glock - YouTube!


I am fairly certain that this would qualify as a short barrelled rifle (under 16"), which would be illegal in all 50 states for civilians (federal violation).

But it would be a real advantage for the full auto Glock.


----------



## Packard

berettatoter said:


> I don't know for sure, but Glock probably put the hollow space there for weight reduction. Besides, it does catch a lot of dust bunnies and ghost turds up in there.


Plastic injection molding works most efficiently when the wall thickness of the molded part is nearly the same throughout. If that were a solid piece in the back it would take quite a bit of time for the resin to cool in the mold. This would slow down the cycle time on the molding and increase the cost to produce (as well as using additional resin--another added cost). I am fairly certain that it was left hollow for the two reasons I have stated: Cost of production, and ability to attach a shoulder stock.


----------



## puntmefar

Vincine said:


> I see lots of ads for 'Plugs' for Glock handles. How come Glocks even have holes that need to be plugged?


I think its just a part of the Glock peferction that is not perfection. Dont get me wrong im a Glock fan im not knocking them. I carry a G17 myself and put a plug in with small tool kit in it for pin removal ( witch oddly enough almost needs a punch to remove the pin removal kit for use lol). But that being said I dont think there would be any issues if I left the hole unpluged. The statement has already been implied if a person is cleaning their gun like they should then the dirt build up wouldnt happen enough to think about


----------



## wagon

Plugged = no lint.


----------



## bophi

DJ Niner said:


> I believe the primary function of the tiny hole at the top of the much-larger lower grip cavity is to allow water to quickly drain out of the pistol if it is completely immersed. The fact that the same hole may allow a small amount dirt into the weapon is not a problem for the vast majority of users, as the pistol is cleaned periodically before this small amount could build-up enough to cause any problems. The weapon has passed many military dirt/dust tests, and if the hole was a problem, you'd have solid evidence of it by now.
> 
> I've carried my Glocks outside quite a bit in forever-windy North Dakota, and dirt/dust/crud/snow/ice build-up has never been a problem, even when I shoot them a lot and clean semi-annually. I have plugs in some of my Glocks, and not in others. For me, it's not a big deal either way.
> 
> I've also cleaned a few abused-by-the-former-owner Glocks, and despite some of them being absolutely filthy with firing residue, none of then had any grip cavity crud build-up problems, either. It's a total non-issue, in my opinion.


 most guy's use them for look's


----------



## Eric76

I was told , and of course I dont know , the opening at the bottom is there as a pressure release when firing and also like someone said before me to drain out water in case of water emersion... I think the plug is purely cosmetic.. I notice after firing that my hand has some dust right where the opening is so I think that is should probably stay the way is was manufactured.....IMO...just my .02$


----------



## crinko

I took mine out


----------

